
Ask HN: What key features of Instagram would you need in a future alternative? - andrewxhill
I&#x27;m building a decentralized platform for users to collect and own their personal data. Our first product is a decentralized alternative to Instagram.<p>We are including basic features like private photo storage plus curated groups for sharing and commenting. Our big focus right now is getting the user experience very high-quality and it got me wondering: Are their small features that keep you interested in Instagram that maybe I&#x27;m missing?<p>Because we are focused on encrypted and p2p sharing, we aren&#x27;t tackling fully public sharing yet, so maybe that is a key feature you&#x27;d want.<p>But also the little things, the ways that you comment or interact, the integration with the messaging system. Discovery?
======
asdfman123
Wouldn't it be more useful to interact with every day users than engineers? It
seems like you could easily get seduced into developing features that only 2%
of the population wants/is willing to figure out.

~~~
andrewxhill
sure, but it doesn't need to be an either/or

------
fetus8
A chronological timeline.

